

The tech world rejoices: A Congressman who can code - mqt
http://www.cnet.com/8301-13739_1-9892829-46.html

======
dfranke
Is this actually a first? I was under the impression that Zoe Lofgren (D-CA)
also has some basic geek skills. I might be wrong though.

~~~
rbabich
There are also two other physicists already in congress, Rush Holt (D-NJ) and
Vernon Ehlers (R-MI).

